# (MBTI) Have you mistyped before? How sure are you of your type now?



## Dewymorning (Nov 24, 2012)

I have often heard people complaining about mistyping etc. etc.

I don't think it is such a big deal, I know lots of people who intially mistyped themselves. I think the journey to discover your type and be sure that is your type is about learning, both on how MBTI works and about yourself.

But I am curious to know just what proportion of people on PerC have changed their mind about their type and how sure they are that they have the correct type now.

So, what type are you, and what type have you mistyped as?


----------



## Meekers (May 30, 2013)

I've mistyped as an INFP. I tested again, but as an ENFP, but now I'm starting to think I'm an xNFJ. I'm almost certain I'm an NF, though.


----------



## EternalNocturne (Nov 4, 2011)

Haha well.. I have a fairly extreme story about this, but just in case history repeats itself, I'll leave out most of the details and say that an egregious mistyping led to a multi-month long mess that ended with me in PTSD, and my several month absence on these forums.
If you would like to know more, feel free to PM me.


----------



## The Empyrean (Jul 31, 2013)

I had mistyped myself as ISFP and now I'm sure that I'm INFP.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

I was mistyped as INTP but I am for sure INFP.


----------



## ScarlettHayden (Jun 8, 2012)

I've mistyped as an ISTJ, INTP, INFP, ENTJ, and ENTP in the five long years I've been interested MBTI. Because of this I still have my doubts, but I'm pretty sure now that I am an INTJ.


----------



## Devrim (Jan 26, 2013)

I've known my MBTI for 4 years,
with about 3 years and a bit of those being me thinking I am ENFJ,
But upon the studying of functions,
And the revelation that I am indeed introverted,
INFJ seems to fit me excellently!


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

I've always typed myself as INFP, and I've never really had any doubts about it either.


----------



## Pau7 (Jun 20, 2013)

I used to test as ESFP because of circumstances going on in my life at that time, but I realized ISFP fits me much better.


----------



## Mbaruh (Aug 22, 2013)

I got INTJ the first time I took the test and am sure of the result 100%.. read about it and everything and it accurately describes me to the point of being creepy.


----------



## Eclipsed (Jun 3, 2012)

I've mistyped as INFP, ISTP and INTP. I think I'm an ENTP now but I can't be entirely sure. I'm not as immersed in this stuff as I was before, anyway. It doesn't really matter to me that much now.


----------



## Aquamarine (Jul 24, 2011)

I've mistyped many times. I'm still very much unsure about my type now. I'm also wondering which MBTI type would be the most compatible with me, so that I can find the best match for myself and get it right this time. First things first, I've to be sure about which MBTI type is truly mine first, before confirming anything.


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

I have always typed primarily as INFP, but depending on the test I sometimes got (and still get) INTP. For awhile I considered it. Then I learned about cognitive functions and nope. INFP with zero doubt.


----------



## Maybe Mercury (Apr 1, 2012)

Dewymorning said:


> I have often heard people complaining about mistyping etc. etc.
> I don't think it is such a big deal, I know lots of people who intially mistyped themselves. I think the journey to discover your type and be sure that is your type is about learning, both on how MBTI works and about yourself.
> But I am curious to know just what proportion of people on PerC have changed their mind about their type and how sure they are that they have the correct type now.
> So, what type are you, and what type have you mistyped as?


I'm pretty sure I'm ISTP. I've mistyped as INTP and INFJ. Once I even tested as INFP but I knew that was wrong.

My biggest issue was that if I was mistyped, that all of my contributions to the type subforums might become void. My expertise and knowledge on the subject might become challenged by people just because I couldn't get my own type right and therefore _obviously_ I don't know anything about MBTI theory. Which is completely bogus. You can have no self-knowledge but have a lot of knowledge about how other people work and how a theory works.

I don't really care if others think they are mistyped. How do I know them better than they know themselves (unless they are obviously full of bull)?


----------



## DkrANGEL (Jul 3, 2013)

spectralsparrow said:


> I have always typed primarily as INFP, but depending on the test I sometimes got (and still get) INTP. For awhile I considered it. Then I learned about cognitive functions and nope. INFP with zero doubt.


^Somewhat the opposite of this.
I've always typed myself as INTP, most of my friends and acquaintances type me as INTP. My INTJ sister and INFJ mom seemed adamant that I'm an INFP, so I started considering it and found that I do relate to INFP's quite a bit. Settled on my Ti still being higher than Fi, explained to my sister and she says "I was screwing with you, you're obviously NT." (I'm still not sure where she was screwing with me, in the end or when she typed me as NF.)
Not that their types for me matter.

Since researching INFP, I sometimes doubt my Ti being higher than Fi, but I figure it doesn't really matter. The 16-type MBTI is *way* too small to accommodate every possible combination of cognitive functions, and there isn't any intuitively obvious objective or quantifiable method for finding out exactly with complete certainty what your cognitive function order is.


----------



## Lunar Light (Jun 6, 2013)

I originally typed as INFP when I first found out about MBTI while derping around on teh interwebz at age 13. I had absolutely no background on it, so I saw the type descriptions and was like "Gasp these all seem like me!" 

What's sort of funny is I didn't understand anything except for the I/E dichotomy. So, I was actually worse off than almost everyone. But I wasn't a total idiot. I just landed on INFP and at the time, it really fit me as I was in a withdrawn state. I dropped the matter soon after but came back to it this year ~3 years later and was immediately like, "INFP isn't me..." 

Then I stumbled upon the ENFP description and accepted it after the idea sunk in. Since then, I've never doubted my type. It was actually really easy for me...once I tried. Even typing based on the letters alone during ideal circumstances (when I'm not being forced into introversion), I'd get ENFP. But yeah! Figuring out the cognitive functions a few months ago just reinforced my adamant belief that I'm an ENFP. Woohoo!


----------



## Barkhouse (Aug 3, 2013)

Back in my early teens I typed as ENFP, which made sense being I was rather naive and spastic. 

Now, I blame the internet for my sociopathy.


----------



## Hikikomori (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm an INTP trapped in an INTJ's mind.


----------



## voicetrocity (Mar 31, 2012)

I typed as INFJ when I first took the test in High School. 
Testing for a career planning class in College revealed me to be an ENFP
Online tests result in INTP lately. 
Survey on this forum labeled me ESFP. 

At this point, the question of which is right just doesn't plague me.


----------



## lilahcub (Feb 22, 2013)

I originally typed myself as INTP. I definitely use Ne more than Ti - I have way too many crazy ideas. I mistaked dislike of most people for introversion.


----------



## ibage (May 5, 2012)

When I first took the basic MBTI test in high school psychology, I got INFJ and my teacher told me he wasn't surprised. Last year is when I really got into it though. When I first took the test, I hit INTJ which sounded odd but I went with it for a bit. A little while after that however, I wound up with another test and the result was similar to high school. INFJ. So I took to understanding the functions and how they work and found that I feel rather certain about that type.

As a disclaimer, I could have misidentified my and still could be. But I'm more or less certain.


----------



## hailfire (Dec 16, 2012)

At first I thought I was an ISFP. I then began to realize after a several months that it wasn't quite right and completely doubted for the following few months. After learning that I'm really an ISTP, I've been absolutely sure ever since.


----------



## blackwolf (Jul 5, 2013)

When I took the first test I got INTJ, but it didn't fit me at all, so I took the one on mypersonality.info and got INTP with a quite strong P preference and I find it very accurate. I keep questioning my N/S and T/F, but I'm pretty sure about my intp-ness now.


----------



## Lord Fudgingsley (Mar 3, 2013)

I've mistyped myself many times, and may have even mistyped myself again. I had myself down as in ENFP, a realisation that was quite promptly shattered by more professional typologists. I'd then been fluctuating all over the Ixxx types, thinking for a long time that I was INFP but never confirming it. I've now finally confirmed myself as INTJ and I honestly believe that this is my type.


----------



## Praying Mantis (Nov 14, 2012)

I've first typed as an ISTJ. Then, for a weird and brief time I entertained that I could be an ISTP. Again, weird. 
But, mostly I've always had a struggle between ISTJ or ISFJ. I'd technically, put myself as an ISxJ. I'm not as extreme as the stereotypes are. Really, it's the fact that I have a hard time with introspection, or why I do things.

Of course, one look at my (obviously) ISTP friend removed all doubts in my mind.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

I havn't mistyped before I think. I took the official MBTI 10 years ago on a careers course, the result being INFP. Since online foruming, i've had more confusions, going from INTP to ENFP, from ISFP to INTJ and ISFJ was another consideration but when I go by the functions, Fi always comes out tops, im F over T despite the fact that I may come accross as T at times, when I add my background into the mix and how that may have forced me to use less preferred functions to survive a strong T orientated childhood, it makes sense why I would come accross that way, at the end of the day, I make value based decisions over logical one's because people's welfare is priority to me. The only other type im occasionally confused with is ENFP because I can be Ne heavy, again though, im more comfortable with keeping boundaires with the external world than overly immersing myself in it or being engulfed by it. INFP has stayed the test of time, haha!


----------



## spoo93 (Aug 22, 2013)

I used to be really close between INFP and ISFP, but lately my Se has "grown stronger"


----------



## junshibuya (Feb 4, 2010)

(mostly my test result show as) INFP , sometime the test result show INFJ and INTP


----------



## Neitophen (May 11, 2013)

I mistyped myself in the past as an INTJ, INTP, ENTP, but now i'm 95% sure that i'm an INFJ.


----------



## tery999 (Jul 21, 2013)

I've typed as INTJ and INTP. Whit the last letter being only with 1 - 4% more than the other.
I've read the descriptions of both types, yet Im still strugling to know for sure which one I am.
Both descriptions describe me at a certain time, or a certain situation, yet none of them fully...


----------



## Ugga Khan (Feb 12, 2013)

I am very sure I am an ENFP. Aside from having tested the same way four times throughout middle, high school, and college, every single time I read a post by another ENFP I think "Yes, that person is like me".


----------



## candiedViolet (Jun 23, 2013)

I originally typed myself as an ISFJ, but when I found out that one of my friends identified an ISFJ, I knew that I couldn't be one because we have different personalities. I then typed myself as an INFJ/ENFJ for a while. When I came on Personality Cafe and talked to various users, I realized that I really am an ISFJ. So I got it right the first time!


----------



## SeñorTaco (Jun 5, 2013)

I was INTP when I was 16 and I am still INTP now though sometimes, I show either INTJ/ENTP tendencies when abusing substance. Weird that I could actually use Ni for a change and it feels good.


----------



## Paxis (Jul 21, 2013)

I've always typed as an INTJ. Though there was a point in time where I would "crisis" about whether I was a T or an F, now I'm completely sure I'm a T.


----------



## EccentricSiren (Sep 3, 2013)

I thought I was ENFP for awhile, and maybe I actually was, but I think it was more because I went through a phase where I was tired of being an outcast and wanted to be cool and fun, so I'd always pick the answers I thought a "fun" person would pick. INFP seems more "me," though.


----------



## Fantasy (Sep 28, 2013)

My first comprehensive test gave me INTJ, my second INTP, third INTJ, and fourth INFP. So in order to settle the matter I started studying the subject and can say without a doubt i'm an INTJ.


----------



## JuneBugJay (Sep 29, 2013)

I typed myself as an ESFJ because I had convinced myself I was an extrovert for so long. Nope! Now I'm 100% certain I am an ISFJ.


----------



## Vulcao (Mar 26, 2013)

I almost always get INFP in tests, but I've got INFJ before. But I know tests aren't always reliable, so I doubt it a little. I'm still not sure of whether I'm INFP or INFJ. :blushed:


----------



## KaiteW (Oct 3, 2013)

Sounds like me!! I was first typed an INFP, but it made sense with the situations I was kind of going through. Now I'm an ENFP, but I get things done enough? So, I'm still not sure, but I think I'm pretty sure I'm an ENFP, it fits me best :3


----------



## pmj85 (Jul 31, 2010)

Developing Ti cocked me up; I started to think I was an NT, despite overwhelming evidence to the contrary.

Initially I thought I was xNFP, then xNTx. Finally, I was professionally typed as an INFJ.


----------



## Tipttt (May 16, 2013)

I never typed as anything else than INTJ, but I did take the test a few times with different percentages. Mostly due to not taking enough time to properly understand each questions in the earlier tests.


----------



## clay (Nov 9, 2012)

When I started I only took the test and scored INTJ. After I looked at the cognitive functions I figured out I was an INTP.


----------



## rawrmosher (Apr 22, 2013)

I used to hover between ESFP and ENFP a lot, but now I'm completely certain I use Ne/Si, not Se/Ni. 

Plus the ESFP's I'm friends with don't trip over kerbs :L (one time)


----------



## Tulippa (Oct 10, 2013)

I mistyped myself as an INTP for quite a while because I am pretty shy sometimes and had social anxiety, so I used to incorrectly relate this to introversion. But I am pretty sure I am an ENTP, mostly because of the order of the functions.


----------



## JonE (Sep 28, 2013)

I was mistyped as INFJ or INTP on a few occasions. When I was truly honest about my personality when I took the test again, it came out ENTP. Having read the description of an ENTP, it pretty much nailed it. Especially the 'introverted extrovert' part.


----------



## PJay (Jul 20, 2013)

When I discovered MBTI this June, I thought I was an ISTP. But after some reading, discovering this forum and reading the "You know you're an ISTJ/ISTP when..." threads, I knew I was mistyped. I'm sure I'm an ISTJ now. Expecially when I read about the cognitive functions.
However, I'm not very ISTJish... :laughing: I procrastinate, love spontaneity from time to time (though, it doesn't come from me u.u), smile most of the time* (apparently, we ISTJs don't smile much... :?), have been called sweet (and loved it), daydream quite much, have contributed to the "You doubt you're an ISTJ when..." thread, to say the least. :tongue: The Cognitive Quiz from this website showed me why, kind of. My functions' order is, if I'm not mistaken, *Si*>*Ti*>_Se_>_Te_>_Fi_>_Fe_>Ni>Ne [*very developed*, _moderate_, low].

On a side note, I think we could attribute my Fi's development, and my _slightly_ huge fondness for XNFPs, to my unmeasurable love for Music. :crazy:


*I once asked my mother if she thought I smile much. She said "Sometimes you do it *too* much". :laughing:


----------



## SirBlunder (Jun 24, 2013)

I have tested as as every IXXP but INFP was probably my biggest mistype; agreed with functions mainly. I was actually quite appalled when I stumble across "ISTJ" after I observed that I was very un-INFP in the terms of sensitivity and melancholy. I just intuitively knew I was ISTJ even though I didn't agree with the description nor understand Si yet.:dry:


----------



## FlightsOfFancy (Dec 30, 2012)

I've always typed INTJ, even when I knew nothing of typology and/or the test itself or what it was measuring and how. Then some said INTP, which also meshed well. Then I got an expert in another field to claim I was an ISTJ (roughly), which I can see fitting in some respects.

No clue; everyone has a different means of ascertaining type because the variables that determine type are largely diffuse. [email protected] people being "sure" of something that doesn't exist--even as a conjecture.

But anyway, TLDR: I'm an introvert. I leave it at that.


----------



## Hanaseru (May 29, 2013)

In the beginning, I mistyped as an INTJ, but I'm an INFJ


----------



## emmylouise (Nov 7, 2013)

I've probably taken the test 3 different times and I've always been ISFJ


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

My most dramatic mistype was estj. I was also mistyped as an infp.
I still waver a bit about my type, mostly between esfp and isfp and sometimes even enfj.


----------



## corbenik (Nov 8, 2013)

I scored as a 5 on enneagram. It made me question if I am ISTJ. I personally don't find enneagram to be useful at all in understanding myself. I think I am ESTJ, but a very busy ESTJ, so I don't have time to get out and socialize as much as I'd like to.


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

Well, I've tested as an INFJ always (meaning since January), except that I realized I really WAS outgoing, but it's just kind of hidden behind my depression and body image issues. If I could resolve both of those things, I would definitely be ENFJ, because when I take the test and answer like I would if I didn't have depression and body image issues, I consistently type as an ENFJ. I still stay as INFJ on here though, I won't change my identity over to ENFJ until I actually get over these issues I have.


----------



## gracElizabeth (Mar 26, 2013)

When I first took it having literally no knowledge of Jung or Myers-Briggs (it was a school activity), I got ENTP, with E like 1% over I, and T 11% over F, N and P being really strong, don't remember the percentages. So in taking tests since then, I sometimes waver in those two areas. I mistype as INTP a lot, and I've found with a lot of the "what kind of soul are you" or "which character of ___ are you" I test the same as the other INFPs that took the test. But I identify _most _with ENTP.


----------



## Sneaking (Oct 22, 2013)

I first discovered the MBTI when I was about eleven years old and initially I typed as INFP. I have become more distinctively INTP since then, although I am still somewhat in-between T and F.


----------



## CaptainShawnee (Oct 11, 2013)

For the longest time I thought I was an INTP because I was hell bent on hiding my feels from everyone and everything, including myself. Then I decided to retake an MBTI test and got INFP and realized exactly how much it related to me. For awhile there I was wondering if I was an ISFJ or INFJ or ISFP or something, but then I read the functions (without having any idea what functions went with which personality type) and typed myself as an INFP through that. (Though I did have difficulties understanding Fi and Fe and even thought I was more of an Fe person...until I read a different description of Fi/Fe and realized I'm more Fi.)

I have typed as an ENFP, ENFJ, INFJ, and INTJ or something close to that. More often than not it's either ENFP or INFJ that I type as when I'm not typing as an INFP. About 90% of the time though I type as an INFP, and the functions fit, so I'm pretty positive that's who I am.


----------



## Malx (May 17, 2011)

I first identified with INTP then ENTP then ENFP then ENTP then INTP then









I'm now fairly certain I'm an ISTP. I still have my doubts on occasion but I'm pretty certain.



Edit: 
Disclaimer: This is not an inference that ISTPs are just xNTPs with head trauma.


----------



## clelius (Aug 23, 2013)

I typed myself as INTP/ISTP, but now I found out thanks to some researches and this forum that my personality is a IXXP type. 
I seem to have an unused Fe but a strong Fi, along with strong Fe/Ne/Ni/Ti.


----------



## bearotter (Aug 10, 2012)

I wonder how many people type as INTJ first and realize they are INTPs


----------



## iceblock (Sep 29, 2013)

I have always typed of INTJ and have never had any doubts. The INTJ description fits me without a doubt.


----------



## honoshikun (Sep 16, 2013)

I am quite certain of being an ENFP. Sometimes I've wondered if I'm more of an INFP, but then I found out it's common for intuitive types to have introverted tendencies even if they are more extroverted. Once when I was 15, I got ESFP. While I've been told that I have a very 'performer' type personality, I feel that I'm much to intuitive in my thinking to really be an Se dom.


----------



## The_Wanderer (Jun 13, 2013)

I've always typed as ENFP and identify with it, though a lot of people in my life that know of MBTI/Socionics tend to say I look more like an ENTP/ILE.


----------



## Ecoas (Jul 28, 2013)

Mistyped as INTP. Now seems like most likely INTJ. I occasionally feel like I'm secretly just a really angry and disappointed infp, but I like conflict way to much for that.


----------



## Dewymorning (Nov 24, 2012)

Ecoas said:


> Mistyped as INTP. Now seems like most likely INTJ. I occasionally feel like I'm secretly just a really angry and disappointed infp, but I like conflict way to much for that.


What has conflict got to do with MBTI type?


----------



## FallingSlowly (Jul 1, 2013)

I personally never really felt unsure of my MBTI, and it hasn't changed throughout my life (neither in self-tests, nor in practitioner assessments).

What I _did_ notice however is that I valued different functions at different stages of my life (this doesn't mean I had equal grasp on them though), and that the typing-inclined people around me also picked up on this. 

That's something I actually thought about a lot recently, and I wonder if function-development throughout our lives actually makes us prone to appear a different type on the surface, and consequently mistype. I just created another thread about this, maybe that'd be interesting for some of you, too?

http://personalitycafe.com/cognitive-functions/167516-wave-theory-function-development.html


----------



## Ecoas (Jul 28, 2013)

Dewymorning said:


> What has conflict got to do with MBTI type?


IXFPs especially tend to avoid conflict in most circumstances. T types, being less attuned to other people feelings and more to facts tend to be more willing to debate and challenge.


----------



## Riy (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm still not all that sure what type I am, but I know for a long while I thought I was an Intuitive while actually being a Sensor.


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

Yeah numerous times. Because of the way some of the tests were structured I'd often come off as a sensor. When I understood what they meant, I'd score as intuitive most of the time.

ENTJ INTJ ENFJ ENTP would be my usual at first. ENTJ/INTJ fit me the most now.


----------



## GoosePeelings (Nov 10, 2013)

I've had ISTP and INTP and ISFP and many other but now I'm fairly sure that the current one is mine. It's not easy to draw the line between Thinking and Feeling.


----------



## blood roots (Oct 29, 2013)

INXP. That was a while ago and I'm sure I've changed changed since then (lean more toward T now). 
It's also possible that I'm an actually an ENTP. Past depression & social anxiety, which I still deal with now, are most likely a factor somewhere in all this.
I don't know.


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps (Mar 18, 2013)

ISFJ,INFJ, ISTJ and INTJ are what I have mistyped as before. I'm pretty confident in my type for now. I think the INTP description fits me well.


----------



## 2GiveMyHeart2 (Jan 2, 2012)

At first I thought I was an INFJ, but then it seemed I was INFP. Then, I was VERY sure, but now I don't think I'm an INFP.


----------



## Kabosu (Mar 31, 2012)

I used to get INFJ a lot, then in the spring of 2012, both JCF and MBTI scores were all over the place. I've gotten literally every intuitive one before on MBTI tests (though I got INTP on JCF, followed by, oddly enough, ISFP, then ISTP, then finally ENTP).

If you haven't read up much on the theory it shouldn't be a big deal to mistype. Also, sometimes it requires using something else to realize that it doesn't work. I tried ENFP for like a week, but then I realized that interactions with TiFe go generally more smooth than FiTe. For now, I'm going to say ENTP is the best answer. I did a poll on the 16 types on a "what's my type thread" and virtually everyone agreed it was on the Ne/Si axis and not Se/Ni, though there were a few dissenters on the judging ones. Only a couple who thought Si-dom.


----------



## lilimarleen (Oct 17, 2013)

When I first took an MBTI test in high school, I got ISTP. After a few months, started getting INTP. A year later, INFP. I stayed with that for about five years of suicidal depression, but now I've been getting ENFP the most. But sometimes I get INFP, ENTP, and INFJ.



I think that I am an extravert, but a very introverted one. Haha. Sometimes I don't relate much to other ENFPs or the bubbly/cuddly image, but then I go and prove myself wrong by trying to approach people in a bubbly way. It isn't always well-received, but I try. I still feel like a lot of ENFP descriptions are a bit too "enthusiastic puppy dog" for me.


----------



## SuperNova85 (Feb 21, 2011)

First INFP, then ENFP for a few months, now back to INFP; this time I'm sure...


----------



## Off The Hitch (Nov 9, 2012)

I got INTJ the first time around, the occasional INTP. 

After reading more into functions I figured out INTP was more my jam.


----------



## Kysinor (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm never totally sure of my type. I have some "intuitions" of what type I might be but to not decieve myself (or others) I won't put me into a type.


----------



## Pinkieshyrose (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm not quite sure of my type its either esfp or enfp but I am starting to think I might be enfp with allot of se? But I wont change into im completely sure.


----------



## Judson Joist (Oct 25, 2013)

I first typed as INTJ in 1999, but have also typed as INFJ when I retook the MBTI a few years ago. In Socionics, I've typed as LII (INTj = INTP) and then as EII (INFj = INFP), but I know that intuition is my primary function. And I know that it's specifically introverted intuition. Also, I'm certain that I'm an introvert and am without a doubt more judicious than perceptive. I can't function without a plan. A plan that changes every five minutes is the same as not having a plan.

"A man without a plan is not a man."
~"Big Boy" Caprice (ENTJ), _Dick Tracy_ (1990)

"The Master is a man with a plan I can understand."
~LAMP•E (ESFP), _The Brave Little Toaster_ (1987)

"...makes it easier for me to focus on one thing at a time."
~5 (ISFJ), '9' (2009)

*Note:* When I first took the Enneagram test, I typed as both a 2 and a 5 equally which is supposedly "not possible." After retaking it, I got a more coherent result which trityped me as a 514, a sort of artist/librarian meets researcher/social reformist, which has an overall type description that fits with uncanny perfection.


----------



## Raichu (Aug 24, 2012)

INFP, ISFP, ISTP, ESTP, ENTP.

But this time I'm sure.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 14, 2014)

Thought I was an INTJ for sure, as that's what every test told me and the descriptions matched up well. The socionics people tell me that I'm an ISTJ. I'm still not entirely convinced myself, but they know functions better than I.


----------



## Ardielley (Aug 4, 2013)

I first took an online MBTI test three years ago and got a result of INFP but forgot about it for two years. Last year, I got back into MBTI after finding the thread I initially posted my result in, and I've identified as an INFP ever since. Having said that, I've definitely questioned myself a lot because of my auxiliary Ne, but I guess that's further proof that I'm correctly typed (_unless_ I'm an INTP...)


----------



## Angaliene (Jun 15, 2014)

I am pretty certain I am INFP. 
Although sometimes I relate more to INTPs. My feeling is also my lowest score on the tests, so that could be it. The only two I could possibly be are those.


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

My MBTI has been spot on as far as I can tell. I've "mistyped" my Enneagram and its wings. Took me a while to learn the theory. I plan on learning more about each individual cognitive function so I can refine my understanding of my MBTI but I'm pretty confident in my typing at the moment.

ENTJ 8w9


----------



## action9000 (Jun 15, 2013)

I score INTP all the bloody time but I don't feel like I'm *quite*"there". It's really close but sometimes I feel like I'm more of an INxP, as the T isn't that strong with me and the F seems slightly stronger than I tend to perceive in INTPs.


----------



## Tricks.Incantations (Aug 18, 2014)

Mistyping has always been common for me. I've mistyped as INFP, INTP, ENTP, INFJ, and ISFP, and it has been long and tiring. As you can see I almost consistently mistyped as a P-type because I don't really relate to the J -type descriptions. Even after I learned about cognitive functions, I still thought I was a Ne-user because everyone always describes Ni as this maaagical function and I never thought my thought process is magical at all. Of course, Ne description seems off to me because I don't use it (Si description, the ones that's really describing it and not just discrediting it, seems off too), while I relate a lot to Ni descriptions (and by Se inferior by extension).

It was one hell of a ride.


----------



## kiriosa (May 12, 2014)

The first time I took a test I got INFJ, but after I read more about the functions I was pretty sure I must be an INFP. A year later I suddenly got super extroverted and thought I might be an ENFP after all. And then I thought I could be a Si dom. I'm still not to 100% sure about my type now...But I'm very certain about being a NF. Nothing else would make any sense to me.


----------



## Demoiselle Dys (Oct 29, 2014)

I've been mistyped as INTP and even INTJ (???). But I'm 100% sure i am INFP. Though I can relate to some INTJ/INTP traits. 
But I've never doubt of being INFP.


----------



## piscesfish (Nov 30, 2013)

Never mistyped before! ^^ 
Even before I knew about the theory behind MBTI, I always (or at least usually) scored INFJ on tests; learning about the typology later only confirmed it.

Enneagram was similar-- I always knew I was a 1-- but I do have occasional doubts about my tritype.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

I was originally typed as an INTP because I still gave the slightest fuck about school when I met the person who told me about the MBTI. But yeah, I'm definitely an INFP because I am ridiculously stereotypically emo.


----------



## Lelu (Jun 1, 2015)

Only my Ni is consistent. I have many contradictions and can easily relate to many different types. I have strong beliefs which guide me, and sometimes my feelings intrude my thoughts and ideas. It all depends. I also ride the line between having a plan for everything and keeping myself open for opportunity. I look more careless than I actually am as well.

I've typed as ENFJ, INTJ, ENTP, ENTJ, and sometimes INFJ.

Been hanging out with the INTJ's on here for now, but I'm not even quite sure that's my type.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

My F and T isn't far off from each other. Even being extroverted is a possibility because I know for a fact I could spend hours outside with people I care about and get energized by it. Yet, my anxiety disorder adds as a barrier to my natural tendency, so whenever I feel paranoid, I would remain at home and all the while thinking how much events I would be missing. I would get bored.. Really bored. Seriously, at this point, it doesn't really matter what my MBTI is.


----------



## Ausserirdische (May 2, 2015)

When I first heard of MBTI I typed myself as INTP, but then after some time I typed myself as INFP, and now I'm unsure which one is my type.


----------



## Clare_Bare (Apr 6, 2015)

ENTP - I've never had doubt and i'm very happy with my type.


----------



## xForgottenOne (Mar 7, 2015)

I used to mistype as ISFJ because I was sure I was on the Fe/Ti axis, well I'm not... I still don't know which type I am, ISTJ comes closest, but I'm not sure my Te is that strong...


----------



## Kingdom Crusader (Jan 4, 2012)

I have typed myself as an INTP, and still don't see myself as any other type. I went through a process of elimination through reading whatever I could find on type, cognitive function, and individual dichotomy descriptions compared side by side. When taking tests, I came out as ENFJ and INTJ. As usual, I got the job done myself...


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

INTJ mistyped as INFJ at some point in my life, but it was a wild Fi, not Fe. Fi being too underdeveloped still now for INFP. PI-dom, and I wish I was Si-dom, but it doesn't look so. I'm fairly sure now.


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 18, 2014)

I thought at first that I'm probably an F but that lasted for half a day and yeah I'm pretty sure I'm an INTP. The Fe thing goes wild on the net sometimes so I get mistyped by others.


----------



## TrueLies (Jul 1, 2015)

I'm an ENTP with a very balanced Ti and Fe. So I previously assumed I were in ENFP which I am not. It was just very difficult for me to keep the functions apart. Even now I keep overthinking my type once in a while.


----------



## reptilian (Aug 5, 2014)

TrueLies said:


> I'm an ENTP with a very balanced Ti and Fe. So I previously assumed I were in ENFP which I am not. It was just very difficult for me to keep the functions apart. Even now I keep overthinking my type once in a while.


How do you understand Ti-Fe?


----------



## Aiura (Jul 3, 2015)

I've taken several tests a bunch of times at different occasions and always got INTJ as a result.


----------



## sloop (Jan 19, 2015)

Mistyped as an ENFJ my freshman year, which was around a year and a half ago, but becoming more self-aware allowed me to type correctly as an INFP. And now I'm 100% sure of it, I'm so Fi dominant it's insane...

Now I just gotta work on developing my remaining functions:/


----------



## Revolver Ocelot (Feb 25, 2015)

I took the official MBTI and got INTP. I don't know if anyone can be sure of their type. I might actually be an ISFP, ffs.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv (Aug 6, 2013)

When I was younger, I took the test for the first time and received an ENTP result. I was sure it was my type but in those days, I was rather naive, young and dope, right? xD A year later, it was ENFP, then after that, it alternated betwen those two plus ENFJ, ESFJ, INFJ, INFP. Hmmm... I would rather be a Ne dominant but it's more likely Fe than Ne  I'm still doubting though but most people say Fe dominant in real life, and leaning towards ENFJ than ESFJ (my sensing is not very well developed; the only part of "sensing" I have is possibly "jumping around the room not knowing what I'm doing while living my life to the fullest" otherwise than that, nein)


----------



## Finaille (Aug 8, 2010)

If I take a test I always appear xNFP. But I have never quite fit in those groups... and I'm starting to feel more certain that I do not use Fi.

I'm one hot mess. I'll just take it where it is. My outer persona is nothing like my inner persona.


----------



## dracula (Apr 5, 2015)

I thought I was INTP for about a month or so until a friend told me she didn't believe I was one and forced me to do some further testing  Got ENTP and that has stuck for about a year now I guess, I researched it a lot and am confident that my opinion won't change. During my brief INTP phase I was quite ignorant though, I now know that I'm definitely not introverted.


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

I won't say a word about this until I get the official results. Who am I to guess?

(the above just proved me an ESI in socio)


----------



## Ghostsoul (May 10, 2014)

I was mistyped as an ISFP for nearly a year.
I still think I _could_ be an ISFP or even an Si dom somehow.
But INFP is still the most likely choice.


----------



## The Hammer (Aug 24, 2015)

I've mistyped as INFJ, INTJ, INTP, ISTJ, and ESTJ over the years. Now I'm darn sure its ISTP.


----------



## lithium394 (Sep 6, 2015)

When I was in 8th and 9th grade, I thought I was an ENFP, but after sophmore year and until now I realized my true type is INFP


----------



## Grandalf (Jun 7, 2014)

confused b/w INTP and INTJ due to disorganization tho now I know I'm INTJ since they tend to "underprepare" are times


----------



## fuliajulia (Jun 29, 2013)

I thought was an XNTP for a while there then realized nope Ni, and found my way to INFJ. Sometimes I doubt myself because I don't follow all the stereotypes, but I'm 100% on the thought process.


----------



## Jakuri (Sep 7, 2015)

For a long time I was going back and forth between INTJ and INTP. Initially INTP, but I felt I didn't have the kind of brevity and "crispiness" that Ti people had. I could relate a lot with Ni, so I went with INTJ; but I was at odds since I didn't feel the need for stuff I am studying to be applicable in real world... The questionnaire I did here put me to INFJ, which was pretty unexpected. Sometimes I doubt, but I believe INFJ is correct -- I relate to Ni and Ti a lot, with Ni being dominant; and me being bad at hiding my emotions, as much as I hate to admit this. -.- 

INFJ with an NT streak.


----------



## finesthour (Jun 12, 2014)

My official MBTI results from many years ago were INFJ. I chock it up to angst. If I'm not INFP, then no one else is either.


----------



## Doran Seth (Apr 4, 2015)

I am an INTJ and I used to consistently type as INTP. I think this is mainly because I can be pretty disorganized in some ways, which MBTI says is a P trait. I read somewhere that superficial things should not influence answers on the test. I keep most of my things and plans organized, even if my desk is a mess, and order and structure are very important to me. Since I realized that I have tested as INTJ every time. My mistyping and correction also occurred before I learned about functions. Once I read about Ni and Te and took cognitive function tests, I knew INTJ fit me.


----------



## Kurt Wagner (Aug 2, 2014)

INFP since the first test. 

Ironically I manipulated it, because at the time I liked emotional and shy people, and thought I was a monkeying nerd. 

Who knew.


----------



## Mr. Demiurge (Jun 18, 2014)

I've been confused over whether I'm an INFP or an INTP. I've never taken the official test, but taking various dubious online tests gets me either one, depending on the test. Investigating the cognitive functions leads me to empathize with the descriptions for both Fi and Ti, oddly enough.

I'm not deeply invested in identifying with any given MBTI type, so I've basically just decided to go with INTP. If I had to guess, I would say people on this board who are familiar with my posting would identify me as an INTP rather than an INFP.


----------



## MaggieMay (Dec 27, 2014)

9/10 my results from testing is INFJ which I am very confidant is my type through learning of the processes and functions. 

When I've tested in a less than calm mood I (once) received INTJ but it didn't fit. 
Although, my mother is an ISTJ and father is an ISFJ. I have a high Ti and am nearly balanced between F/T in general (F is only slightly higher). My mother is very logical though, growing up I think I picked up on that. Along with my father's love & thirst for knowledge and learning. 
Online course IQ test (which I don't put faith in) resulted in 134 so I've wondered if I just understood the worlds of F/T better not only because I find it easy to switch back and forth but because I was submersed in both with my family's MBTI types.

I relate to everything about the INFJ but I am also logical in how I make my decisions and realize feelings are fickle. 
At the same time, I've had a killer gut instinct my entire life and it is something I can't explain but I learned to never doubt. 

Do with that what thou wilt.


----------



## Determined mind (Jul 31, 2015)

I always test as either INTJ or sometimes as a ENTJ with very slight extroverion. However I do believe almost 100% that I am just a pretty ambitious INTJ with overdeveloped Te.


----------



## Lerena (Sep 4, 2015)

I am not sure which type I come across as, but a person's opinion of my type is likely to vary. 

I narrowed down my functions to Ti, Ne, Si, and Fe in that order. I didn't even bother reading the description for ISFJ, which uses the same functions. I'm nowhere near an ISFJ, so I decided I must be INTP. I think I've been officially tested. I recall a fairly recent, yet unclear memory of a therapist in college wanting to know my MBTI type for some reason, but the memory is extremely vague. All I remember is getting INTP on that test and later thinking that being depressed "affected" my results. 

I thought I was an INTJ and I couldn't tell I wasn't since the tests kept agreeing with me. And I didn't understand the functions, which contributed to my error. I mistakenly thought I was more of a judging type, because I don't fit the exact description of being perceiving. You ask me questions and I'll say I prefer the judging traits. Preference though does not equal reality. I have actual judging traits, but that does not make me a judging type, so I've been able to accept the fact I am considered perceiving. At first though, there was angst over me getting my type wrong. Then again, I suppose I could have gotten it more wrong and thought I was something like an ENFJ or even an ISTP. I'm 100% sure that of all the types, ENFJ and ISTP are not among the types people would choose to type me as.

I am fairly confident I am an INTP. I do wonder if I seem like one though. I can't really explain with words how I'm an INTP. All I can say is I most definitely do not use Ni, Te, Fi, or Se and I am nothing like an ISFJ. I'd be confused if someone disagreed with me on this one, though surely at least one person has questioned if I'm INTP.

One time, a test thought I was ENTJ or ESTJ. I think I was sick or something. I can't even rationalize what happened there.


----------



## myishi (Sep 21, 2015)

Hm. I'm fairly new to the concept of MBTI, but am still pretty sure I'm an ENTP. I am most definitely Ne dominant and am fairly sure Ti is my second. I had doubts in the beginning since life had me developing my Fe quite early. But I couldn't be Ne dom and Fe aux, and Ti made absolute sense since I've always loved and surrendered to logic, and turned to logic in all my decisions.
Still, I could of course have mistyped myself. But I don't think it's very likely.


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

It is constant mistyping. The first time I took the test, I got IxTP (even N/S), but the instructor picked S over N. That never felt right the more I researched it. After reading Jung, Berens, and Nardi I knew I had Ne high in the stack, but I was unsure about Fi and Ti. For the past year I have spent some amount of time as one of the NPs. After a lot of thought I narrowed it down to xNTP. I think INTP, but that will probably go back to ENTP at some point.


----------



## Wednesday Mermaid (May 30, 2015)

I read tons before I made my final decision. I couldn't be anything but an INFJ


----------



## bleghc (Jan 2, 2015)

1. (because of a test) INTP.
2. (because I had shit Ti) INFP.
3. (because I wanted to be a special snowflake) INFJ.
4. (because it was suggested) ISFP.
5. (because of shit Se) INFP.
6. (because I enjoyed and still enjoy being around others) ENFP. 

I've constantly switched back and forth between INFP and ENFP but eventually decided that I was mistaking all my angst, anxiety, and shyness for introversion/Fi.


----------



## Exquisitor (Sep 15, 2015)

I think when I first heard about MBTI and had the four dichotomies explained, I assumed I was INFJ. But from my first actual test I've been typed INTJ consistently, and found it pretty straightforward. The more I learn about MBTI/Jungian functions, the more it makes sense.


----------



## Aiura (Jul 3, 2015)

I've tested as ENTJ, INTJ, INTP and I identify myself a lot with ENTP. Therefore I'd say I'm just an NT, since I think all of them suits me very well but in different situations. Mistyped or not, I don't know


----------



## Highway Nights (Nov 26, 2014)

I knew someone who thought I was an ENTP and that's what I originally thought I was. From a purely dichotomy standpoint, it makes sense and someone who ultimetly typed me as an ESTP said that I have a lot of Nish "contradictions". But I don't relate to Ne, usually score below average with it on function tests, and relate pretty strongly to Se.

I often score as ExxJs on tests (both dichotomy and cognitive function tests) and went through a period where I kind of wondered if I was ENTJ or ESTJ because of how high I would often score on Te. That didn't last long though, but I think ENFJ is a reasonable alternate type.


----------



## Yumiko (Sep 20, 2015)

I previously had always thought I was an INFP. It sounded right, at least, from the stereotypes it was given. However, I retook the test again (and it was one of those letter ones and not function ones) and I got INFJ. Then I got confused and was lost as an INFX. Took the test again a month or two later, I got INFP. Then INFJ another month. I got upset. Then I asked my friend and they said I could be an ISFP. Then I got a bunch of MBTI types I wasn't familiar with thrown at me by tests and friends.

Eventually, I looked at the functions myself on a bored day, and thought "Huh. I'm less aware of my surroundings than I am being swayed by outside opinions ... and I always seem to understand patterns and connect ideas a lot faster than other people do." So then, here I am as an INFJ, loud and proud. My number one advice to still-confused people is to not even look at the stereotypes until you are sure of what type you are. Tests are good to get an idea, but not to assure.


----------



## Lord Necro (Jun 15, 2014)

I was once mistyped as an ISTJ. Four of the other five tests say I'm INTJ, with my intuition having at least 50%+. The one that wrongly typed me did seem a little sketchy... although, who knows; I could've misclicked a couple questions.


----------



## Karolina (Sep 30, 2015)

I've always typed as INTJ, but the percentages have been different.

I 85-95%
N 65-90%
T 60-95%
J 53-80%

Introversion is the most stable one. But that's normal, it depends on the test and even if I take the same test again, I barely select the same answers. J is the least strong and sometimes I act like P, but it's still J in general.


----------



## Tsubaki (Apr 14, 2015)

Actually, on my very first and very inaccurate test, I got *ENTJ*. I read the describtion and it didn't really fit me, so I read up similar types and came to the conclusion that I'm an *ESTJ*, because I didn't know about the functions and I thought that I was definitely thinking-judging.
I always tested as ESTJ from there on because I just unconsciously selected the correct answers for that type and I really thought that I was Te and that my extremely Ne-behaviour wasn't the core part of my personality.

Then, some time ago, I read up on the *ENTP* type and there were so many things that just sounded exactly like me. Still, I believed that I was an ESTJ and I did hours and hours of research, bothering my mother with rating the accuracy of describtions and asking friends about it and I came to the conclusion that I'm an ENTP, because my "Te" is actually more of an adapted behavior that I use so that people take me seriously and I actually always saw more Fe than Fi in myself.


----------



## MinneBlomMyosotis (May 19, 2015)

Most likely I'm an INFJ. No, but sometimes I find myself thinking like an introverted feeler. I need to learn more about socionics


----------



## Genra (Aug 20, 2015)

I had my doubts until I tried the test three times in a row an got the same results


----------



## Amelia (Aug 23, 2015)

The first time i took the test at 14 I typed INFP. It might've been true at the time.

However, I typed as INTP a couple years later and the results haven't changed since.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

Personally, I've never mistyped, nor second guessed my type. I've had a couple of folks tell me I was an INTJ, but no - I'm a sensor. ISTJ all the way.

I do think it is interesting that the poll results are very similar to what has been reported by others who took the test at work/school/whatever. Around 70% mistype themselves, first go around.


----------

